# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ﻟﻐﺰ ﻟﻠﻤﺜﻘﻔﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﺿﻔﻨﺎ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺣﺮﻑ
 ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺇﺳﻢ ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ
 ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﺿﻔﻨﺎ ﺣﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺇﺳﻢ
 ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺔ
 -1 ﻣﺎ ﺇﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ؟
 -2ﻣﺎ ﺇﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ؟؟
 -3ﻣﺎ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﻪ ؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

1- الحج
2- الحجر
3- الحجرات

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أم علي ، سباقة دائما للخير ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

كم سعدت بمشاركتك وبمواضيعك المفيدة أسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك...

----------

